# baby betta deformity



## 16kehresmann (Feb 5, 2014)

I found this little guy when I was cruising my instagram, and my first reaction being MY GOD WHAT'S WRONG WITH THAT FISH. I instantly thought about all the horrible things that could've happened to this poor guy. So I asked his owner about him and the response they have me was that they had bought him as a baby betta and later on he developed severe deformities. Has this happened to anyone else? This makes me want to rescue every baby betta I see. I can Just imagine what people do who don't knOw fish and don't really give a credo do when they're cute baby betta turns out like this. On a happier note the owner seems very knowledgeable about fish and told me her fish even though deformed his deformities don't seem to bother him.


----------



## LurkerMom (Sep 9, 2013)

most breeder culls deformed fry... 
I know I do for the guppies, but its a practice that some don't agree with.


----------



## 16kehresmann (Feb 5, 2014)

I'm assuming "cull" means they kill them. I understand why a breeder would do that since mutations aren't really wanted in a breeding line. All and all that's why I would never breed. I think that killing something off because it's not desirable is something I wouldn't support.


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

I cull deformed ones simply because I dont want to waste limited and expensive food/resources on a fish thats not worth it and I cant guarantee that someone who buys it wont breed it and add deformed genes to the genepool

Theres many owners of big fish out there that love a good live meal ;-)


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

That is a particularly disturbing looking fish. It looks rather emaciated in that photo and rather unhealthy. I wonder if there is something else going on besides a physical deformity. 

If it was in my fish room it would be culled. I think not everything needs to be kept alive.


----------



## 16kehresmann (Feb 5, 2014)

@LittleBettaFish
That's kind of what I thought when I saw the image. I assumed it was poor fish care. I guess I'll never really find out if it was or if it is just mutation. 


I do understand why everyone would choose to not to keep that little guy. But honestly, if it wasn't effecting his quality of life (By the looks of this fellow it is) There's no way on earth I would kill him because he was deformed. If he's happy,eating,swimming, enjoying life, I'm not going to kill him for not being normal. My family Min Pin has a leg deformity on her hind leg due to a puppymill, Have we allowed her to breed? No..No way. But did we euthanize her for her deformation? Nope. She's living happy 13 years old in our home. But I do respect all your opionions. I just wouldn't personally do it if it did not effect life quality.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

If fry are severely deformed most breeders will cull them. If the deformities aren't too severe then most will try to find homes with people who won't breed them. I've gotten several culls from breeders.


----------



## LurkerMom (Sep 9, 2013)

I cull the severely deformed one but feeding them to my friends larger fish.
by deformed fish I mean those that will have a -very- limited quality of life, imo its the most humane thing to do that letting them grow and starve because they can't get to the food, or be killed slowly by other guppies.

It's so easy for you to say ''thats why I dont breed'' try to say that with guppies  I don't breed for show, they just... breed on their on o.0


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

I would think he has a wasting disease rather than a deformity.


----------



## 16kehresmann (Feb 5, 2014)

LurkerMom said:


> I cull the severely deformed one but feeding them to my friends larger fish.
> by deformed fish I mean those that will have a -very- limited quality of life, imo its the most humane thing to do that letting them grow and starve because they can't get to the food, or be killed slowly by other guppies.
> 
> It's so easy for you to say ''thats why I dont breed'' try to say that with guppies  I don't breed for show, they just... breed on their on o.0


I see how a community deformed fish would be incredibly hard to keep, because then it would be survival of the fittest and the other fish would more than likely end up killing him. Makes sense. But it's a bit easier to keep a special needs betta..I don't keep any other species of fish. Doing that with a guppy would be more harmful than helpful I see though. I used to own guppies back in the day  And yes, they did breed like crazy so I see what your saying.


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

that is terrible, what have we done to the world?


----------



## 16kehresmann (Feb 5, 2014)

@blue 
I agree, it is sad and messed up. But mutations happen both human created AND by nature. It's sad but it happens.


----------



## Sathori (Jul 7, 2013)

LurkerMom said:


> It's so easy for you to say ''thats why I dont breed'' try to say that with guppies  I don't breed for show, they just... breed on their on o.0


HA! When I was a kid, I had a 10 gallon with guppies... Like rabbits they are...


----------

